# Sears Chrome Three Speed



## Almaguer4

I recently purchased a Sears bike which I believe to be a Chrome Fleetwood Bike manufactured by Murray.  It appears to be a 70s bike.  I have not been able to identified the year.  

Here's the serial number which I found on the left dropout.  

502 4746 2057 1762

Any information is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhenning

The 502 in the number means that Murray was the builder.  I would think more a bike boom bike 1969 to 1974.  It is pretty easy to find old Sears catalogs and if you start looking at them you might find it.  Some are available on the net.  You could also put the 502***** number into www.searsparts.com and it might still show up.  Roger


----------



## Almaguer4

Thanks will try the Sears website.   I have gone through some of the catalogs but haven't had any luck finding it.  Will be at it today.  Thanks again.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Almaguer4

The bike appears to be in the Fall 1965 Sears Catalog as 
W6F 47462 N - All chrome-plated 3 speed lightweight.  

The serial number on the left drop out is 502 47462 057 1762.  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Almaguer4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Almaguer4

Thanks for the info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhenning

The other way to date it might be the hub.  If it is a Sturmey Archer 3 speed hub it will have a date like 8 65 or 65 8 on it and that would be the 8th month of 1965.  Roger


----------



## Almaguer4

That's the first thing I checked.  I have several Raleigh bikes with Sturmey Archer hubs but not the case.  It has a 333 hub.    Cleaned it up today.   Got most parts done except the frame.  Getting to it tomorrow.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Almaguer4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamtinkerer

A couple notes, most of the Sears 3 speeds were Austrian Steyr hubs. Also, the 'SEARS' being capitalized on the badge was earlier than the 70s 'Sears' logo. And, 71-79 bikes would have had BMA/6 decals on the seat tube.


----------

